# nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord



## hecht24 (10. Juni 2001)

hi leute
nach 20 jahren konnte ich nun einen neuen persoenlichen karpfenrekord aufstellen.
naja die meisten werden wohl nur muede laecheln aber ich freue mich unwahrscheinlich.
der karpfen wog 16 pfund 200 gramm









------------------
ole ole ole


----------



## CARPFREAK (10. Juni 2001)

ich freu mich mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
******Co. Moderator******
*******Bilderforum*******
**Moderator Terminforum**


----------



## Andreas_S (10. Juni 2001)

Ist der nicht untermaßig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nein im Ernst, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem großartigen Erfolg!

------------------

Webmaster von stiehler-online.de


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2001)

He Al, haste Dich da nicht vermessen`??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Nee, super!!!! Glückwunsch!!! Du hast ja wohl echt &acute;ne Strähne dies Jahr, was?! Erst die Aale und nu &acute;nen dicken Karpfen!!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## hecht24 (10. Juni 2001)

jo danke @all fuer die glueckwuensche
jo laeuft gutr dies jahr.mal sehn was es noch bringt








------------------
ole ole ole


----------



## Tiffy (11. Juni 2001)

Petrie Heil dazu, Hecht.


------------------
Fangt euren Traumfisch !!

Gruß
Tiffy


----------



## Hummer (11. Juni 2001)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Hecht24!Einen so großen Karpfen hatte ich noch nie, ich hoffe ich muß nicht 20 Jahre darauf warten. Petri!Hummer


----------



## MaikNorge (11. Juni 2001)

Gratuliere
mein schwerster hatte 4500gr.Freut mich zu hören,daß es noch Leute gibt,die sich nicht nur freuen,wenn sie Weltmeister werden.
pump-up


----------



## TinkaTinka (11. Juni 2001)

Hai !Nur ein müdes Lächeln ???????
Mein Rekord liegt exat bei der gleichen Marke.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!!!!Gruß Achim


----------



## Schulti (11. Juni 2001)

Petri Heil zu Deinem Karpfen, Hechtlein!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******


----------



## Kalle25 (11. Juni 2001)

Ein kräftiges Petri Heil und daß die Zeit bis zur nächsten Rekordsverbesserung nicht so lange nicht wieder 20 Jahre dauert.

------------------
Viele GrüßeAuf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## wolf (11. Juni 2001)

Freut mich, Hecht!Übrigens bezweifle ich, dass die "müden Grinser" mehr Spaß beim Angeln haben...


----------



## TommyD (11. Juni 2001)

HiVon mir auch herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem rekord.
Bei mir leufts dieses jahr auch super.Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2001)

Wenn er aus dem Lac du Der o.ä. wäre, könnte man drüber lächeln.Da ich aber weiß, dass du in Kleingewässern unterwegs bist, wo die Fische sonst kaum über 5 Pf werden sag ich Respekt und viel Petri Heil !!!Alles ist relativ, aber Freude ist pur.Tight Lines


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. Juni 2001)

Super endlich ma einre der nen anständigen Carp hat, habe dieses Jahr noch keinen über 10Pfund.

------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2001)

hi
ich habe heuer auch meinen persönlichen Karpfenrekord aufgestellt 15 Pfd... 
aber recht viel größer werden sie in unseren Pfützen nicht denk ich mal also habe ich sehr schlechte chancen diesen Rekord so schnell noch zu toppen und außerdem geh ich erst wieder nächstes Frühjahr auf Carps

------------------
Das Leben ist kein BigMäcGruß
Franz


----------



## hecht24 (5. Juli 2001)

glueckwunsch franz








------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Juli 2001)

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch Franz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































# 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (8. Juli 2001)

Hallo Hecht24,glückwunsch auch von mir!!! Ich finde es sehr schön, das man sich auch über einen sogenannten kleinen freuen kann, denn es muß nicht immer einer von 30 und mehr Pfund sein. Schön ist es doch, wenn man überhaupt einen Fisch fängt und wenn nicht, war es doch wieder mal schön in der Natur zu sein.------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von
http://www.carp-fishing.de und Moderator von http://www.angeln.de [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von CarphunterLuenen am 08-07-2001 um 15:03.]


----------



## karpfenstromer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

ich muß sagen es gibt weit grössere, aber ich bin der meinung das du deine sache so gemacht hast das du es geschaft hast einen rekord zu setzen und deshalb ziehe ich den hut vor dir, gratuliere und wünsche dir eine weitaus kürzere zeitspanne wie 20jahre zum nächsten rekord. 

gruß karpfenstromer #6#6#6


----------



## dodo12 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Em, das Thema ist schon 9 Jahre tot!


----------



## karpfenstromer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Petri Heil und herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem rekord!!!


Auch wenn einige über das Gewicht und die Größe schmunzeln, ich bin der meinung du wirst deine sache schon gut gemacht haben, sonst wäre es kein rekord, oder? also ich ziehe auch als mitglied eines profikarpfenteams den hut vor dir und wünsche dir eine weitaus kürzere zeitspanne als 20jahre zum nächsten rekord!!!!! gruß Karpfenstromer


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

#q#q#q#c#c#c#c#c#c#q#q#q


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*



karpfenstromer schrieb:


> Petri Heil und herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem rekord!!!
> 
> 
> Auch wenn einige über das Gewicht und die Größe schmunzeln, ich bin der meinung du wirst deine sache schon gut gemacht haben, sonst wäre es kein rekord, oder? also ich ziehe auch als mitglied eines profikarpfenteams den hut vor dir und wünsche dir eine weitaus kürzere zeitspanne als 20jahre zum nächsten rekord!!!!! gruß Karpfenstromer





wo hast du das alte ding denn ausgegraben???|kopfkrat


----------



## Jonny.Blue (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Au man, karpfenstromer, bist du zu lange auf dem Spargelfest letztes Jahr gewesen!?!??

Jaja, die Jungs aus dem Ried fallen immer gleich auf, was für ein glück kann man die melodie beim schreiben von euch nicht sehen, wenn man euch sprechen hört, dann halt schon |bla:...

Aber wenigstens ist mal ein weiterer HEsse hier am Start:vik:

Gruß aus dem Odenwald


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Bei sowas frage ich mich immer wieder, was für Leute das sind, die einen 9 Jahre alten Thread ausgraben, um dann so was banales dazu zu schreiben, wie eine Gratulation oder nen unqualifizierten Kommentar usw..
Da muss man doch völlig knacke in der Birne sein oder?
Ich hole auch schon mal nen alten Thread hoch, wenn er sich mit einer Thematik befasst, zu der ich eine Frage habe oder Unklarheiten bestehen, aber diese Art von Fall wie hier...tsss, einfach schmerzfrei.|rolleyes


----------



## snofla (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

wie goiil ist das denn,



@karpfenstromer

der tröööt hier ist uralt


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Nu seid mal nicht so hart.

Das kann passieren wenn ein neues Mitglied ( eigentlich vorbildlich ) die Suchfunktion bemüht, ( Gebt mal Karpfenrekord in die Themensuche ein ) und dann vielleicht nicht auf das Datum schaut. 

Aller Anfang ist schwer


----------



## TJ. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Ich finds Geil sowas ist doch immer wieder zum Lachen und mit dem Dopplepost kommts noch besser.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*



karpfenstromer schrieb:


> also ich ziehe auch als mitglied eines profikarpfenteams den hut vor dir


 

Du kriegst das schon noch gebacken!
#h
Aber eines interessiert mich dann doch: Was zur Hölle ist ein Profi-Karpfen-Team?
#c


----------



## haigererangler (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

da habt ihr einen neuen mitglied wieder verscheucht  xD


----------



## snofla (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

@haigererangler

sowas sollte man schon wegstecken können,und ausserdem ist nichts passiert


----------



## MaVo1 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Ich will ja jetzt nicht klug*******n, aber...

Was tut man nicht alles um seine 30 Beiträge zusammen zu bekommen um endlich nach ca. 90 Tagen eine Kleinanzeige aufgeben zu können. Hab ich recht, *karpfenstromer* ? :q

|welcome:

#r


----------



## CaSp3r (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Gratuliere den Fänger zu seinem neuen Rekord:q:q:q


----------



## Tino (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Du kriegst das schon noch gebacken!
> #h
> Aber eines interessiert mich dann doch: Was zur Hölle ist ein Profi-Karpfen-Team?
> #c




Bei sowas sind die Karpfen die Profis.Die beissen für Geld.
Was auch immer ein Profi in diesem Fall sein soll,kann,muss.


----------



## Knigge007 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Glückwunsch,ich freu mich überhaupt mal meinen ersten Fisch zufangen denn ich mit eigenem SCHEIN gefangen habe!

Naja ab 1.3.gehts los!


----------



## CarpMetty (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,ich freu mich überhaupt mal meinen ersten Fisch zufangen denn ich mit eigenem SCHEIN gefangen habe!
> 
> Naja ab 1.3.gehts los!


Hä, wie?
angelst du bis jetzt ohne Schein????


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Hä, wie?
> angelst du bis jetzt ohne Schein????




Er sowie so... in der Badewanne bei der Muttiiiii!!! stimmts Knigge:vik:


----------



## T1m0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

nein er angelt mit fremden scheinen, jetzt halt mit seinem eigenen. sehr löblich!


----------



## Bassey (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Ich finde es absolut pietätlos den Thread wieder anzuleiern!


----------



## colognecarp (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Es ist Winter, die leute haben nichts zu tun ! Und hallo, 16 Pfund ist doch der Traumfisch, das muss doch gelobt werden. Auch nach 9 Jahren


----------



## Anaconda1983 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich finde es absolut pietätlos den Thread wieder anzuleiern!




zu dir fehlen mir sowie so die Worte!!! #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: nach 20 jahren neuer karpfenrekord*

Ich nach das mal zu. Irgendwie Sinnlos und zuviel Streßpotential.


----------

